
Ask HN: Interesting websites that aren't based around a chronological feed? - jlykins
I&#x27;ve recently been enjoying Reddit more by going to random subreddits and sorting by the top links of all time (as opposed to viewing the front page). I think I&#x27;ve gotten tired of short, easily digested web content that was designed to get high engagement in a feed. Do you guys know of any other websites oriented around content that has proven to stand the test of time? I&#x27;m looking for a new rabbit hole to go down.
======
jlykins
I'll start by suggesting [http://www.scp-wiki.net/](http://www.scp-wiki.net/).
High quality horror writing that you can easily spend all evening browsing and
exploring.

------
ChristianBundy
I'd recommend trying out
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/). Truly something
different.

